

Say 'hello' to CISPA, it will remind you of SOPA - littletables
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-57413627-93/say-hello-to-cispa-it-will-remind-you-of-sopa/

======
kylemaxwell
CISPA is flawed but doesn't have most of the provisions that SOPA contained. I
wish the folks agitating against it would at least read the bill. (The other
pending cyberintelligence bills are probably better than CISPA, though.)

